# Joined the MCWCC and shot Saturday for the first time.



## twomode (Jun 7, 2009)

The Moore Co. Wildlife Conservation Club located in the Pinehurst area is just what it says. I found them on the net, called and talked club ideology, etc, went to the orientation meeting, and finally had decent weather to spend a couple hours on the range. 

Shot skeet for an hour, went over to the rifle range to shoot slugs from my new 500, (Ouch) then to the pistol range to excersize my XD, Glock, Kel Tec and for no apparent reason the Buckmark. Also brought 2 guests who enjoyed the range likewise. Very relaxed, family oriented, friendly and most of all, safe. Everyone of the few others there were friendly, helpful to the noob, and quite formal with safety procedures. Good! One of my concerns with the indoor range I belong to is anyone at all can walk in, rent a gun and shoot with no qualification whatsoever. Anyone! Knowing what I now know, that's a concern. 

If you're in the area, check it out. It's a 160 acre conservatory, self sufficient, decently funded and looking to grow. I'll post more as I learn more. 

One thing I did learn, my friends were shooting 22 rifles for fun, I think I'll wait for the AR.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

A good range is so important. Glad you found one that you are happy with.


----------

